# جامعة الزقازيق > شعبة اللغة الإنجليزية > الفرقة الثانية >  محاضرة خاصة بطلاب مادة التدريب القانوني

## د.شيماء عطاالله

مرحبا طلابي الأعزاء في مادتنا التدريب القانوني 

سنتناول غدا الثلاثاء 10 أبريل 2012م

محاضرة حول موضوع (الأدلة الجنائية)

وسنعالج الموضوعات التالية:

1- تعريف الأدلة الجنائية 

2- تصنيف الأدلة الجنائية 

3- شروط صحة إجراءات جمع الأدلة 

4- أحد التطبيقات على الأدلة الجنائية واختارنا موضوع (البصمة الجينية d.n.a)
5- أحد أحكام محكمة الاستئناف تطبيقا على الموضوع الخاص بالبصمة الجينية

----------


## ahmed badawy

interesting  :Smile:

----------


## يونس محمد

صور كامل للاهرامات صور كامل للاهرامات الثلاثة خوفو وخفرع ومنكرع، اهرامات  مصر في الجيزة بالصور.صور اهرامات الجيزة، اهرامات الجيزة وابو الهول  والسياحة في مصر، البوم صور كامل للاهرامات الثلاثة خوفو وخفرع ومنكرع،  اهرامات مصرصور كامل للاهرامات صور كامل للاهرامات الثلاثة خوفو وخفرع ومنكرع، اهرامات  مصر في الجيزة بالصور.صور اهرامات الجيزة، اهرامات الجيزة وابو الهول  والسياحة في مصر، البوم صور كامل للاهرامات الثلاثة خوفو وخفرع ومنكرع،  اهرامات مصر
صور كامل للاهرامات صور كامل للاهرامات الثلاثة خوفو وخفرع ومنكرع، اهرامات  مصر في الجيزة بالصور.صور اهرامات الجيزة، اهرامات الجيزة وابو الهول  والسياحة في مصر، البوم صور كامل للاهرامات الثلاثة خوفو وخفرع ومنكرع،  اهرامات مصرصور كامل للاهرامات صور كامل للاهرامات الثلاثة خوفو وخفرع ومنكرع، اهرامات  مصر في الجيزة بالصور.صور اهرامات الجيزة، اهرامات الجيزة وابو الهول  والسياحة في مصر، البوم صور كامل للاهرامات الثلاثة خوفو وخفرع ومنكرع،  اهرامات مصر

----------


## يونس محمد

مرحبا طلابي الأعزاء في مادتنا التدريب القانوني

----------


## يونس محمد

طلابي الأعزاء في مادتنا التدريب القانوني

----------


## يونس محمد

2017 الأعزاء في مادتنا التدريب القانوني

----------


## يونس محمد

سنتناول غدا الثلاثاء 10 أبريل 2012م

----------


## يونس محمد

2018 سنتناول غدا الثلاثاء 10 أبريل 2012م

----------


## يونس محمد

محاضرة حول موضوع (الأدلة الجنائية)

----------


## يونس محمد

- تعريف الأدلة الجنائية

----------


## يونس محمد

- تصنيف الأدلة الجنائية  -- - تصنيف الأدلة الجنائية

----------


## ريم صالح

رائع جداا بالتوفيق

----------

